# Help! Negative Reaction!!!???



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

I sprayed some natural flea spray on my dog and gave her a brewers yeast tablet with yeast in it and put them outside for about an hour. I let them in and Miley's cheeks are swollen. She kept sticking her toungue in and out of her mouth at first. I gave her some Benadryl. Should I do something else? Should I take her to the vet right now?
Could she have gotten into something or is this a negative reaction to what I gave her?

THe spray has the following ingredients in order:
Peppermint Oil
Cinnamon Oil
Lemmon Grass Oil
CLove Oil
Thyme Oil
Vanillin 
Isoppoply Myrstate

Also, I gave her a half of a brewers yeast tablet. It said 1 tablet for 10lbs. Miley is 8lbs so I just did half to see how she did with it.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Is the benedryl helping at all? I would be going in to the vet.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She may have gotten a bug - maybe caught a bee and got stung in the mouth. Even a spider or red ant bite. That's what it sounds like to me. Is the benadryl helping.

I never used brewer's yeast so can't say about that but I like to avoid clove oil as this can be a side effect and if I have to use it for a remedy I make the mix myself so I can control the amount


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Scary! I was Googling and read clove oil can have those effects sometimes. I think a Benedryl will probably be sufficient, but you should do what you feel is best for her. I would probably try out the individual essential oils, diluted of course, on your animal before you just apply a mixture of a bunch of them. That way you know how they react to each one and can figure out if one of them is the problem. Or maybe a bee or something stung her?! Maybe look for a sore like where a bee would have stung him. Hope she's all better ASAP!


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

It's not helping so far. I gave it to her about 30 minutes ago. I keep looking inside her mouth and her toungue is not swollen. When she was a puppy she got into fire ants and her entire face swelled up and I rushed her to the vet. They gave her benadryll and watched her. She stayed at the vets for the day and I picked her up after work and her face had gone down, but it was still swollen. I'm not sure if the benadryll will make it go down quickly since it didn't several years ago when something similar happened. 
I don't know of any fire ants in my yard...but since this happened after giving her stuff it's hard to know what caused it.

The spray stuff I used is Sentry Natural Defense Natural Flea/Tick spray. I borrowed it from my neighbor a little while ago.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would look at the Sentry stuff - their is actually only about 10% natural ingredients in it - I would not touch this or put this on my animals. Sorry. Make your own spray it is safer.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Bathe your dog right now! Really bad reviews. Please bathe dog in something super mild wash, rinse with vinegar, wash again and rinse with vinegar and rinse for a long time. Give slippery elm or some plain aloe vera juice, please get this out of her system!!! Really bad stuff.


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been holding ice on her face to help the swelling. I don't see any injury's anywhere. The vet I usually take them to is closed...they closed at 6. If needed I'll take her to the emergency place nearby. I'll keep watching her. The Benadryll seems to have made her pretty sleepy.














I posted pics of her swollen cheeks...not sure how well you can see it. She's breathing well and the swelling has not increased. The swelling also goes under her mouth a little...not sure if you can tell from the pics. I took the pics on my phone.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Again please bathe with gentlest shampoo you have and rinse with vinegar - at least two rounds, give some slippery elm or plain aloe vera juice. get this out of her system. Quickly please.


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

Will bathe her now...don't have aloe or anything.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's doubtful, but if you have any bentonite clay on hand add that to her bath as they helps pull out toxins. Scary stuff and can't believe only 10% natural. Like Liz said, better to make your own. Those marketers are so deceiving you can't trust any of them!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Liz said:


> Bathe your dog right now! Really bad reviews. Please bathe dog in something super mild wash, rinse with vinegar, wash again and rinse with vinegar and rinse for a long time. Give slippery elm or some plain aloe vera juice, please get this out of her system!!! Really bad stuff.


Liz, may I ask, so I know for future reference, how slippery elm helps with toxins and getting them out? I use it now if someone gets diarrhea, which is rare, or when my throat hurts -- I love learning about all the ailments ONE herb can help with. Amazing things they are.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Once you get her bathed - save yourself a vet fee. Find a health food store and ask for Bentonite clay in liquid or dry form, aloe vera juice - plain, no flavoring and some bovine colostrum. All this should run about forty dollars. Twenty or so for the colostrum, bentonite clay should be fifteen or less and aloe is five or six dollars for a big bottle. Give her 2 teaspoons of aloe at least three times tonight and if you get the clay two teaspoons tonight of liquid (if it is powdered just add a teaspoon to the aloe juice and give it to her two or three times tonight and three times a day for the next five days at least.


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just bathed her and rinsed for a long time to make sure I got all the stuff off. I called a few healthfood stores in my area and they are closed. Does Walmart carry any of it?


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

I see some aloe vera juice online at walmart...are any of those safe?
Everything else closed at 6 due to it being Sunday.

Also, I put the same stuff on Chloe, my other dog. She doesn't appear to be having any reaction. Should I bathe her and give her aloe vera juice and Bentonite clay too?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Fred mEyers out here would carry it in their health food section. Most any large grocery store should have at least aloe vera juice or slippery elm. Bentonite is iffy, they would probably have colostrum. I would try hard to find the clay as the colostrum can wait til tomorrow. Let me think about what else you can use instead of clay but please call and see if you can find some. Maybe a feed store also.


Sheltie Lover:
The aloe vera/ slippery elm is really just to coat her gut and hopefully help prevent absorption of more of the toxins, the clay will help remove toxins and the colostrum will rebuild the immune system.


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm going to go to the store so I won't be able to read anymore until I get back. I'll look at the stuff. I'll take Miley to a nearby friends house so she can be watched while I'm gone.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Liz said:


> Fred mEyers out here would carry it in their health food section. Most any large grocery store should have at least aloe vera juice or slippery elm. Bentonite is iffy, they would probably have colostrum. I would try hard to find the clay as the colostrum can wait til tomorrow. Let me think about what else you can use instead of clay but please call and see if you can find some. Maybe a feed store also.
> 
> 
> Sheltie Lover:
> The aloe vera/ slippery elm is really just to coat her gut and hopefully help prevent absorption of more of the toxins, the clay will help remove toxins and the colostrum will rebuild the immune system.


I need to get some aloe vera to have on hand. I have clay and slippery elm-- I cannot think of anything else the pulls toxins other than clay either... thinking hard.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Milk Thistle would help cleanse her liver - dang it I wish I had been quicker. Even some colloidal silver on hand would have been good. Sucks to get old.

Yes, I would bathe my other dog too - just get this off even though she hasn't had a reaction your other is obviously sensitive and yes I would dose them both to cleanse the toxins out of their system.


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

I only found aloe vera juice at the grocery store. I gave them one dose so far will give another one soon. The swelling has gone down...not sure if it was the Benadryll kicking in or the aloe vera or bath or all the above. She ate dinner a few minutes ago. She is also perky and has her normal energy back. I assume the benadryll made her sleepy or it could have been from not feeling well. I also picked up organic raw apple cider vinegar to add to their water to help with fleas. 
I'll go to a health store tomorrow and pick up some of the other things you mentioned. Thanks for all your help! I feel relieved to see her improving!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Keep us posted. Those other items are great to have on hand for many other little things we run into with our pets and the bovine colostrum is nice because it doesn't need refrigeration and we can use it too.


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

I will get those and keep them just in case. Should I give Miley anymore Benadryl tonight? It's been 4 hours since I gave her some and she's still swollen, but it has improved.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would wait maybe another hour or so and give her one just before bed. I am glad it is helping to control the swelling.


----------

